# Cutting questions.



## ArduousMeister (Aug 13, 2003)

Well people I have a few questions about cutting. I have never really done a cut before since I do not compete but I would like to drop some BF! First off, right now I am at about 233lbs and 19-20% BF, mostly around the mid-section. I have typically been taken in around 3000 cals and splitting it at about 40/40/20. So I am thinking about dropping to about 2500 cals and keeping splitting it at about 45/40/15, is this a good split? I have to actually sit down and figure out my meals but the following are my food sources:

Protien:
Chicken
Tuna
Eggs
Whey
Cottage Cheese  

Carbs:
Potatoes
Dry Oats
Brown Pasta
Mixed Veggies


Still trying to decide where I am going to get my fat from but it will include Nat PB 

So does anybody have any suggestions or comments to help me along on my first real cut?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 13, 2003)

Looks good but I would choose sweet potatoes instead of regular potatos but you could do red or new potatoes occasionally.  Also, add in brown rice and what is that pasta made of.  Typically pasta is  on a cut.


----------



## ArduousMeister (Aug 13, 2003)

Why sweet potatoes over reg potatoes? I have seen that a lot of the diets include them but why? As far as brown rice goes I have always stayed away from it because I find it a pain in the ass to cook (takes a long time) is it that important? And lastly the pasta as far as I know is made with whole wheat flour instead of white, this can go if you think it should.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 13, 2003)

I think you would be better off without the pasta.  Sweet potatos are a slow burning carb meaning they will cause less of an insulin spike than regular potatos.  Regular potatos are very high GI and will burn fast.  As far as the brown rice.  I make a shit load of it ahead of time and store in the fridge in a tupperware.  Then if I need 1/2 C or whatever my meal calls for I scoop out that measurement.


----------



## ArduousMeister (Aug 13, 2003)

I was always under the impression that reg potatoes were slow burners as well .... is this not true??


----------



## Jodi (Aug 13, 2003)

Not true at all.  Potatoes have a high GI of 85 and they burn fast.  Whereas sweet potatoes are much lower and slower burner.


----------



## ArduousMeister (Aug 13, 2003)

Thanks, I guess I will have to learn how to cook them. I have never had sweet potatoes before  

I guess that my roommate is going to get some free pasta


----------



## Jodi (Aug 13, 2003)

Bake them in the oven in the skin at 400 for 15 mins.  then cut the temp down to 350 degrees for 45 mins or until you can stick a fork through it.   Peel the skin mash the potato with splenda and cinnamon and its delicious


----------



## ArduousMeister (Aug 13, 2003)

What do they taste like? Do they taste anything close to reg potatoes?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 13, 2003)

No, not at all.  They are different.  They are very distinctive and its my favorite carb that I eat.  I love them   I can't describe what they taste like.  Try one


----------



## ArduousMeister (Aug 13, 2003)

Thanks a lot Jodi  ... now I know who to turn to for diet questions .... you are available 24hrs/day 7days/wk .... right


----------



## Jodi (Aug 13, 2003)

Sure seems like it doesn't it.


----------



## ArduousMeister (Aug 13, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## papaoso2k1 (Aug 13, 2003)

dude just a quick comment....try sweet potatoes....you'll never eat a regular potato again....at least I didnt


----------



## ArduousMeister (Aug 13, 2003)

Yeah, I am going to give them a try this weekend. Does anyone know if you can cook them in the microwave like a reg potatoes.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 13, 2003)

Sweet Potatos are great.  I'll choose it any day over a regular potato.


----------



## derekisdman (Aug 13, 2003)

I like red potatoes over sweet potatoes and although sweet potatoes are better, I still don't see what's wrong with red potatoes.  I don't feel that how they rate on the GI scale is THAT important.  Since they most likely will be eaten with proteins and fats the GI will lose a lot of it's credibility.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by derekisdman *_
> I like red potatoes over sweet potatoes and although sweet potatoes are better, I still don't see what's wrong with red potatoes.  I don't feel that how they rate on the GI scale is THAT important.  Since they most likely will be eaten with proteins and fats the GI will lose a lot of it's credibility.


So you are saying the GI scale is not important to follow? Interesting? I'd like to hear why you feel that way.    And if its not THAT important than why do you say sweet potatoes are better?


----------



## derekisdman (Aug 14, 2003)

Sweet potatos are better because they still are so low on the GI scale, but as I said I don't think the GI scale is that important.  I think that because most people do not eat justa  potato for a meal so your body is not just digesting the potato so the GI of that potato isn't accurate.  Your also having fats and proteins so how quickly you digest the potato will change a lot when compared to just eating it alone.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 14, 2003)

Yes thats true but then that goes for everything doesn't it.  White rice, bread, pasta etc............. Sugar..............Hell sucrose is lower on the GI than a potato


----------



## derekisdman (Aug 14, 2003)

I still agree that foods lower on the GI scale should try to be eaten before those that are higher, but I don't think that's the only factor that should be taken into consideration, just saying that some foods shouldn't be ignored simply because of their placement on the scale since how it is absorbed will be greatly affected by the foods eaten with it.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 14, 2003)

So what your saying then is that you think you can have white rice providing you have fat and protein with it and it won't hurt?


----------



## derekisdman (Aug 14, 2003)

Why do you want to continue to argue, I don't want any confrontations  .  I still wouldn't eat white rice because it is processed and has been changed from it's original brown state.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 14, 2003)

I'm not arguing, its POV!!  It's healthy and I'm curious as to why you feel this way.  I don't argue


----------



## derekisdman (Aug 14, 2003)

Sweet potatos are better!  There.  Darn it the winsor pilates infomercial is on.  heh I love when they put their hands by there sides when laying down and start moving them up and down like a fan, they look so goofy.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 14, 2003)

Oh  You give in to easy.  I wanted to hear your opinions and others and why.


----------



## naturalguy (Aug 14, 2003)

You can cook sweet potatoe's in the microwave:

piece them with a fork, 6-7 minutes on high covered with a paper towel then wrap them in tin foil and put them in the fridge.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturalguy *_
> You can cook sweet potatoe's in the microwave:
> 
> piece them with a fork, 6-7 minutes on high covered with a paper towel then wrap them in tin foil and put them in the fridge.


Good tip, thanks!   Does it dry it out though.  I think the nukalator always dries out potatoes


----------



## naturalguy (Aug 14, 2003)

It is definately not as tasty as the regular oven but when you are pressed for time, it works.

They do not get that dry if you wrap them in the foil right after you cook them and leave them in foil until you are ready to eat.


----------



## ArduousMeister (Aug 14, 2003)

Since I am always late for something I prefer the nuker or if I can precook things ... which seams like I never have time to do


----------



## ArduousMeister (Aug 14, 2003)

Jodi ... I have been working out my new diet and I think I am going to drop the past in fovour of brown rice and may try sweet potatoes once in a while and no reg potatoes. I may start adding flax to a shake once a day too. I am probably going to take your suggestion and make a whole bunch of rice on the weekend so I have it on hand over the week.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 14, 2003)

Sounds good!   Post your new diet when you ready and we can check it out.


----------



## ArduousMeister (Aug 14, 2003)

Well I think it will look something like this:

Meal One: - 7:00am
¾ cup of dry oats
4 egg whites 
½ cup cottage cheese
Multivitamin
452 Calories 6F/51C/48P (12%F / 43%C / 45%P)


10-15min Ride to work


Meal two: - 10:00am
2 Scoop of protein powder with water
1 tablespoon of flaxseed oil
380 Calories 18F/12C/44P (41%F / 13%C / 46%P)


Meal three: - 12:30pm
1 can tuna
1 cup brown rice
2 cups steamed veggies
437 Calories 3F/57C/43P (6%F / 52%C / 42%P)


Meal four: - 4:00pm (pre-workout)
2 Scoops of protein powder with water
1 Apple
10g Glutamine
341 Calories 4F/33C/44P (12%F / 35%C / 53%P)

5:00pm - Workout
10-15min Ride home

Meal five: - 6:30pm (post-workout)
2 scoop protein (32g) powder with water
1 tablespoon natural peanut butter
½ cup dry oats
10g Glutamine
511 Calories 15F/41C/55P (26%F / 29%C / 44%P)


Meal six: - 9:00pm
1 Chicken Breast
1 cup of brown rice
3 cups steamed veggies
579 Calories 7F/63C/61P (12%F / 44%C / 44%P)


Total 2560 Calories 51F/249C/273P (19%F / 37%C / 44%P)


I will prob change it up once in a while but I don't have a prob eating the same thing everyday. Makes shopping easy, just buy lots of the same stuff.


The ride to the gym from work is pretty short but it is a nice short warmup before I lift.


----------



## ArduousMeister (Aug 14, 2003)

Oh yeah and I am just starting the ECA stack again .... I have missed this stuff


----------



## ArduousMeister (Aug 14, 2003)

So what do you guys think?  Any suggestions


----------



## Jodi (Aug 14, 2003)

ArduousMeister - I will look it over in the morning. Sorry.  Bed is calling


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 14, 2003)

Are you cutting?


----------



## ArduousMeister (Aug 14, 2003)

Thanks  ... diet is not my stong point


----------



## ArduousMeister (Aug 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by donescobar2000 *_
> Are you cutting?




Thats my plan ... never have done a proper one before ... any input is great


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 14, 2003)

Ah...Great!  Well this is what I do.  I would move a chunk of my carbs to early in the day. Make it your first 4 meals.  Also make sure they are low fat.  All your fibrous carbs (green veggies).  Eat those in the evening a long with your fats and protein.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 14, 2003)

IMO - I think meals should be even minusing the carbs at the last meal.  Fats/Protein spread evenly throughout the day.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 14, 2003)

lol...2 opinions.  Try both and see what happens.


----------



## ArduousMeister (Aug 14, 2003)

I like to have a carbs in the morning because I ride to work and plus when I wake up I am always hungry. Should I still cut back on carbs in the morn?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 14, 2003)

I would say no,  You need carbs to get you through the day.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 14, 2003)

Ok I looked it over.  I couldn't resist

Move the Brown Rice from meal 6 to Meal 2 and the PB from Meal 5 to Meal 6.

Other than that, I think it looks decent


----------



## ArduousMeister (Aug 14, 2003)

Thanks a lot Jodi ... I didn't mean to keep you up


----------



## Jodi (Aug 14, 2003)

You didn't keep me up.  I'm job hunting


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 14, 2003)

lol...I need to to that myself.


----------



## ArduousMeister (Aug 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> You didn't keep me up.  I'm job hunting




Well good luck on the hunt  

I might start a journal here soon so that I can keep track and get input along the way.


----------



## ArduousMeister (Aug 14, 2003)

Well maybe the two of you need to just start a diet consulting business together


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 14, 2003)

lol...I'm working on my ACE Certification.


----------



## ArduousMeister (Aug 14, 2003)

ACE?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 14, 2003)

American Counsel of Excercise.  If I get cerified by them I can be a personal trainer.


----------



## ArduousMeister (Aug 14, 2003)

Well good luck with that


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 14, 2003)

Thanks.


----------



## Nate (Aug 14, 2003)

How about whole grain or whole wheat pasta?


----------

